# My new Crem 2B set up



## NeilD (Dec 20, 2019)

My new Crem 2B machine with the mignon grinder, only a few days old but first impressions are really good. Upgraded from a Fracino Cherub


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Very nice - look forward to reading your view on this machine.


----------



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

Superb!

I've just upgraded to a Mignon from a Gaggia MDF. There is no comparison, I love it.

What machine did you upgrade from to the Crem?


----------



## NeilD (Dec 20, 2019)

I had a Fracino Cherub previously which was a great machine but decided to upgrade. I'll hopefully get some time at the weekend to start changing some of the settings on the Crem to see how much better I can get it working


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice one! If you wish, while you can, I'd recommend you remove the "hot" sticker from the group. It looks so much better without it!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice machine yes remove the sticker before it can't be removed.


----------



## NeilD (Dec 20, 2019)

The sticker is now removed

I've also enabled the gradual soft pre infusion function, its switched off by default. I have it set at 10 seconds and will see how that goes before changing it again


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

That looks really nice something to aspire too ?


----------



## -Tristan- (Jan 2, 2020)

Beautiful. Look forward to watching your journey with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Really interested in these machines. They looks nice and seem to have a really good feature set for the money.


----------

